# Daylight Gigging???



## NoMoSurf

I have a stupid question for you guys. I've never gigged flounderbefore, but used to gig a few stingrays as a kid around St Marks. I am about to make my anual trip down to Mexico Beach ina couple of weeks. I have been hearing about Crooked Island for years but have never been over there. Supposedly it has flounder and stingrays. I got the wild idea to float through there in my kayak during the day and gig a few flounder and stingrays, but am not interested in being out after dark. I have never seen anyone talk about gigging flounder during the day... Do they move to deeper water is is it just easier to see the glowing eyes at night? Am I wasting my time thinking about this, or what? Thanks guys.


----------



## X-Shark

Only time I've seen Flounder where you could gig them in the day is in pictures when the Jubilee is on. It occurs in 2 places. The closest is around Mobile Bay. I don't even remember where the other place is?

I think your wasting your time, myself.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Cool. Thanks for the info. Thought it was worth asking. Are they farther offshore during the day?


----------



## Nilram

I think the only other place where jubilees occur is on China's coast


----------



## redfish99999

About two years ago, I saw two guys at Norriego point in Destin that were sighting flounder and thencatching them with hook and line but too deep to spear....... during daytime.........

I tried it but was alone and, while I could spot a flounder, I never got one to bite.....current was strong......... cranking the engine spooked the fish......


----------



## ol_nico

redfish99999 said:


> About two years ago, I saw two guys at Norriego point in Destin that were sighting flounder and thencatching them with hook and line but too deep to spear....... during daytime.........
> 
> I tried it but was alone and, while I could spot a flounder, I never got one to bite.....current was strong......... cranking the engine spooked the fish......


They were too deep to spear from the surface? Were they shallow enough to get if you were in the water diving?


----------



## jack2

i think bobby(xshark) is still on here but some of the others, i don't think are here. al least they haven't posted since the site was updated. nomosurf, the op, hasn't posted in a while. i guess after 11 years the membership changed a bit.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59

i would say it doable just harder to see them


----------



## CurDog

I've poked a few under the bridge on esc. fill whilst catching some fiddlers. Must have been the tail end of a jubilee.
I didn't even have a gig, but found a piece of rebar from the bridge repair, and jabbed them with that, but that's been some years ago. They were piled on top of each other about 10' to about a foot from shore in about 6" of water, probably around 50 or so, and not all were piled on top of the other. If I'd only had a gig, I could've limited out in a few minutes. 

* that was around 8am one morning.


----------



## CurDog

Oh, and flounder eyes do not glow at night, with or without a light on them.


----------



## snagem 1

On the old Pickens pier we used to site fish for them and catch them in cast nets during the day. Had to get in line and take turns as they did not come along very quickly.


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> i think bobby(xshark) is still on here but some of the others, i don't think are here. al least they haven't posted since the site was updated. nomosurf, the op, hasn't posted in a while. i guess after 11 years the membership changed a bit.
> jack


You know Jack (Sometimes) people get into these old post/treads and it is still sometimes relevant or not. Haha just enjoying it because I wasn't here to enjoy it the first time around LOL.Thanks for being cool to us new guys!


----------



## sealark

I dive and get a few in daytime. Once you learn to see them it's easy to make out the outline. I have been getting flounder since the late 50s Diving.


----------



## kingfish501

If it looks like a legal flounder...GIG IT.


----------

